# Killer HD-DVD prices...keep 'em coming.



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wanted to let the few who are still buying HD-DVDs (like myself) know of the pricing at The Discovery Channel. Go here http://shopping.discovery.com/category-HB_HDDVDS.html?jzid=40588004-62-0 for the "Planet Earth" set for $29.99 + free shipping. A lot more deals also. One caveat; all sales of HD-DVDs are (understandably) final. I own this set, and it is mind boggling if you haven't seen it in HD.

Anyone know where I can get King Kong in HD-DVD? I simply cannot find it...

Please, for those of us still buying the HD-DVDs, if you see excellent prices, please post them here, or a link is fine too...Thanks :T
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, its the one narrated by Sigourney Weaver and not Richard Attenborough. I was told there were differences in each version besides whose narrating it. Still, good deal nontheless.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

This place has some great deals and it works through Amazon so it can be trusted.

http://hddvdboxsets.com/index.php


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I got this link from another post http://www.deepdiscount.com/Action-Adventure_stcVVcatId481381VVviewcat.htm .... 

Konky: is this what you're looking for http://www.deepdiscount.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=5753305 :bigsmile:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I got Goodfellas for $15 at Target. They have all their HDDVDs priced pretty low, all 12 of them.

I hear BestBuy has 30% off on all of them, so I'll be heading out there tomorrow. My quarell with myself is that I don't want to get anything that is also on Blu, or is coming prety soon. Target had Batman Begins for 20, but i passed it up because it has a Blu release date. I'll grab a few tomorrow, along with a BD or two.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Salvasol...yes, that's exactly what I *was* looking for...just ordered it and much thanks to you!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

There's been firesales on HDDVD here in Australia over the past few weeks, titles starting at $4.70AUD.
I've bought about 100 discs this week. 

Hakka.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll correct my previous post. I went to best buy today and their prices were just as high as for Blu. I got nothing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

conchyjoe7 said:


> Salvasol...yes, that's exactly what I *was* looking for...just ordered it and much thanks to you!
> Cheers,
> Konky.


I hope you did not have to pay $18 for it... we have it in the our Movies and Music Store for as low as $10.99 new and as low as $7.99 used. I see quite a few good deals on HD-DVD there and there are quite a few deals on Blu-ray.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can also get a refurbished Toshiba A-2 HD dvd player for short cash. If your looking for an upconverter for a second room it's a pretty cheap way to go.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127538&CatId=2356


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Just picked up two of the Borne movies at Rogers Video for ten bucks each. If you're in Canada you can pick through their previously rented stock - 2 for twenty bucks. That's not bad.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Wayde I just picked up all three Bourne flicks for around $30. Amazon has quite a few HD DVD's now under $10 too. 

I have two HD DVD players and actually plan on picking up another one just to put in the closet. I have extended warranties on both my players... but who knows what will happen if one breaks. I expect a gift card from Best Buy instead of a replacement or repair, so snagging a player cheap now makes sense to me.

For people that don't have an extensive HD DVD collection, I'm not sure I'd recommend it, but they are very good upconverter players too...


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Circuit City has all HD DVD, except Beowolf and Shrek 3, 1/2 price. I picked up 5 today for $67.50 including tax.


----------

